
Geohot's Thoughts on Reverse Engineering the Brain [Audio] - iSimone
http://audio.sxsw.com/2012/podcasts/10-HYT-SPEAKERNOSHOW_The_Frontier_reverse_engineer.mp3
======
iSimone
Remember the voices that think not enough hackers get into stuff that matters?
This is a hugely interesting talk about what the future could look like and
about some of the workings of our brains.

